# Galaxy Eagle i



## Another World (Sep 27, 2010)

*Galaxy Eagle i*
An Acekard 2i Clone?



It has been confirmed by sources close to the AKAIO developers that the Galaxy Eagle i is an Acekard 2i clone. While the GEi developers would have you believe otherwise, the firmware has been examined and the following facts emerged. The GEi is running a combination firmware solution which incorporates an R4-like firmware (based on the official AK2i firmware which Acekard modified to look like the R4 for their official OEM R4Ultra) and the decrypted/hacked AKAIO 1.6 courtesy of Rudolph (GBA ExpLoader developer). Apparently the Flash Kit is using both firmwares to keep a current ROM compatibility, however this may be incorrect as the firmware was only briefly examined. 

If you purchase the Galaxy Eagle i you are supporting clones, clones hurt the original hardware by offering a cheaper version to the public that, more-often-than-not, goes unsupported.

AKAIO 1.7 was more securely encrypted, and the AKAIO 1.7+ loaders can not be used for AKAIO 1.6. Meaning that the GEi firmware will only be updated as an unofficial R4Ultra firmware.

Special thanks to my sources for the information. Thanks Merc, you cheeky little man!​





 GEi Review @ DCEMU.co.uk (NOV 2009)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 27, 2010)

GAI?Gay?GAI Sensei?


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh sweet i'm totally gonna buy this!


Spoiler



 To Burn it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 27, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> GAI?Gay?GAI Sensei?


It's G*E*i.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 27, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's makin a joke.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 27, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Langin (Sep 27, 2010)

LOLZZZZ 

A ak/r4 clone WOEZ


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 27, 2010)

i think after the iSmart there isnt much new things tht can be added to a new cart hence clones


----------



## Another World (Sep 27, 2010)

i just received confirmation that the r4-like firmware is actually the software from the r4ultra which was coded by team acekard. i've adjusted the 1st post.

-another world


----------



## mechagouki (Sep 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you purchase the Galaxy Eagle i you are supporting clones, clones hurt the original hardware by offering a cheaper version to the public that, more-often-than-not, goes unsupported.



But isn't this a clone of a clone? Are Acekard hurting themselves by producing the R4i/R4Ultra = which is a clone? I don't think any of these companies have particularly high morals about this kind of thing, I mean they are all producing devices that enable people to use pirated software.


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 27, 2010)

Normmatt knows this?


----------



## redact (Sep 27, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Normmatt knows this?


i assume aw would have let him know prior to ppsting
They are always on irc together


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 27, 2010)

its sad to see people try to make a quick buck by stealing others hardwork and trying to sell it under a new name, boo


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 27, 2010)

When you think about it, there isn't much non-clones :/


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 27, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i just received confirmation that the r4-like firmware is actually the software from the r4ultra which was coded by team acekard. i've adjusted the 1st post.
> 
> -another world


So team acekard make clones themself? Intresting.
Anyway, firegrey, there are, aaaaaall those flashcarts, when they all had full support, I coulnd't even choose. Nowadays it's an easy choice, acekard2i if you want it cheap, or DSTWO if you want GBA emulation...


----------



## nutella (Sep 27, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> its sad to see people try to make a quick buck by stealing others hardwork and trying to sell it under a new name, boo


Hello? Welcome to piracy. Flashcarts in general might as well be called "Give-Me-Free-Game-Cards". I don't care what intention a flashcart company tells you they have. Bottom line is that they know 99% of their customers WILL pirate Nintendo DS games.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn, attack of the clones!! Boy, I hope no one fall for it. No support = fail. =/



Spoiler


----------



## kiafazool (Sep 27, 2010)

so can the r4 ultra run the GEi's firmware?


----------



## niu (Sep 28, 2010)

haha....

all flashcards are clone.

nintendo official card is only real.

China manufacturers to do all clone, include acekard.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 28, 2010)

I recall hearing about this flashcart a few weeks, maybe months ago.
It is possibly the most no-name flashcart out there, even beneath the waves of R4 fakes.


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i just received confirmation that the r4-like firmware is actually the software from the r4ultra which was coded by team acekard. i've adjusted the 1st post.
> 
> -another world



Holy shit. That is pretty interesting. Like other comment stated -- the Acekard team making several clones... What is up with that? It is not like the Acekard 2i does not sell enough already.

It is pretty upsetting to think about all the crazy R4 clones out there. the DNSLLXL3DiLL AVATAR edition is by far the worst of the bunch. or the R4i King lol.


----------



## evandixon (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not supporting clones with this post, but looking at this logically, a lot of people here complaining that clones are bad (whether they actually post it or not) probebly use these flashcarts for piracy.  Well, how are clone flashcarts any different?  The game developers probebly feel the same way because of piracy that Team Acekard feels right now because of clones.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, yay. Watch this be the new generation of clones.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Sep 28, 2010)

Go the Geis LOL


----------



## env (Sep 28, 2010)

This GEi flashcart is more popular here in the Philippines than Acekard,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ([email protected] here are like an underground market while you can find most of this GEi thing on malls xD)


----------



## Another World (Sep 28, 2010)

for the most part, the problem with clones is not the hardware but the software. the r4ultra is an OEM design which was manufactured by acekard with firmware by team acekard. why did they do this? to get more money, why else. the other r4 cards that came out of that came from the OEM design being sold to other developers/teams. acekard was only involved with the r4ultra (as far as i know). i was always under the impression that the m3 (exact r4 hardware copy) was an OEM design sold by r4ds. also more recently look at supercard who made the iplayer (yet they never admit it) and ez flash who is making the ismart premium. at least in regards to these two kits they are currently supported by the real teams. the ismartds team hopes to get 3rd party (akaio/wood) like support, only time will tell. anyways, my point was that if the cards were supported by the original team there would be less of a problem. the hardware is fine (except for the n5, lol), problems are usually software based (as with the ismart premium).

it would be an interesting project to trace the manufacturing date of clones to see which one came first. i'm not even sure the r4ultra was released before some of the other actel chipped clones.

team acekard was attempting to cash in on the r4 name when the r4 team was being sued by the big-N. this is obvious and i don't fault them for it. business is business and money is money. however, after the OEM design was sold and out of their hands the plans ended up in the hands of the people who used them to make the ak2i clone. the problem here is that this clone is an older design, made with different parts, and not designed to fully support the firmware which is coded for the real acekards. further more, the people behind these clones attempted to pass them off as the real thing, which hurt the sales of the ak2i. this topic became so confusing that several threads were started to trace the real kits from the clones. i was working with the admin at akaio.net to build the topic when images stopped coming in. this continues to remain an ongoing project meaning not all of the clones are represented and users might still be purchasing dupes.

so in the end acekard made some money and ended up screwing themselves. gotta love when the pirates don't even have love for themselves.

-another world


----------

